# Where are all the AJ's



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Headed out tomorrow to find some AJ's!!  Any suggestions where we should go? trying to stay closer in than the avocet or antares.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

South!


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Not sure why you want to shoot one of those gear wreckin son of a guns!! But if I really wanted to get one in close!! I would do the Navy Barge and the Tug Phillip. Of course while you are wrestling with that AJ the sharks are going to sneak up on you and scare the crap out of you! Why not just shoot a few scamp and mangrove!! 

Good Luck Bobby!! Look forward to a post and some video! Be safe!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Steve! I plan on shooting a stringer full of mangrove and scamp along with a AJ.. Hopefully the sharks won't bother us too bad!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We saw 2 stud AJ on the born again Monday. They are on all of the wrecks in the 12 mile range. Shouldn't have a problem finding them.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Most of the public spots I have been on this summer have been picked clean. I recommend trying some less popular/private spots.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck! I can't wait till I get to take my shot at an AJ hopefully you can bag a big one!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Most of the public spots I have been on this summer have been picked clean. I recommend trying some less popular/private spots.


Right on. Only problem is your less popular sights soon become a parking lot when there names are posted for 10,000 members, and 50,000 non contributing guest to see.

Learned that the hard way 6 years ago o here with what used to be a great go to aj spot. Posted the name of it, and what I saw and shot there, and how great it was, and got my ass reamed a week later by another diver on here that said there were now boats parked on it all the time.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Most of the public spots I have been on this summer have been picked clean. I recommend trying some less popular/private spots.


right on with this statement.. we hit some public spots and were greeted with very few Amberjack. we managed to shoot a few keepers, but it was tough. got some video and will post later tonight.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

buckeye83 said:


> right on with this statement.. we hit some public spots and were greeted with very few Amberjack. we managed to shoot a few keepers, but it was tough. got some video and will post later tonight.


How was the viz/current? Bout how far did y'all run?


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

marmidor said:


> How was the viz/current? Bout how far did y'all run?


Vis was 30 to 40 feet and we were about 17 miles out. The current was the worst I have ever seen. It was nearly impossible to swim against it and was difficult to even get down the anchor line.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

buckeye83 said:


> Vis was 30 to 40 feet and we were about 17 miles out. The current was the worst I have ever seen. It was nearly impossible to swim against it and was difficult to even get down the anchor line.


Thanks man thats what I have been hearing. Kinda takes the fun out of it.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Monday the current was pretty swift too. Didja run into millions of little jellys in the top 40 ft?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> Monday the current was pretty swift too. Didja run into millions of little jellys in the top 40 ft?


Man last Friday I rolled out of the pass and we went through a "purple weed line" which was jellies. Crazy!!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Monday the current was pretty swift too. Didja run into millions of little jellys in the top 40 ft?


 
The jellys were thick at 30-15 feet today. safety stop was rough! surface current was ripping a little and got a few nasty stings on the face. one wound up sticking b/w my second stage and mask. Little tender for a bit.


Survey says...........................still beats a good day at work!:thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

We didn't have issues with jellies thankfully.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Monday I was 2nd team down. My friend on first team only wore a vest (this guy generates heat). They came up talkin' bout "there were little jellies everywhere." Guy in the vest says "they didn't sting me so you guys should be good." We were in full 3mm minus hoods. Man them little suckers had my face itchin' like hell. I came up from a sand drop and told guy in the vest "you're NUTS!"


----------

